# schlumberger safety course



## shadymagdy (31 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/18246699/Schlumberger - QHSE Manual.pdf


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخى شادى جارى التحميل للملف


----------



## shadymagdy (15 سبتمبر 2010)

العفو اخي ماهر


----------



## Eng..Rafat (27 سبتمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## مروان مازن (28 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اسمي أحمد . وعندي مشكله يا ريت حد يساعدني في حلها انا مطلع جواز سفر بحري من سنتين بمهنة ميكانيكي ومعي الشهادات الحتميه من الاكاديميه من حوالي سنتين ولم اعمل حتى الآن بسبب عدم وجود خبره ......... ياريت حد يرد على رسالتي ويقولي اعمل ايه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## chatze58 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

brother link don't fonctionned ,i can't upload,,may you help me SHADY


----------



## houssy (29 أكتوبر 2010)

thinks a lot


----------



## shadymagdy (14 فبراير 2011)

you welcome all


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2011)

اخى شادى تحياتى العطره من فضلك حمل الملف على سرفر المنتدى هنا افضل من التحميل من الموقع المراد واكون شاكر لك

لان الملف لا يحمل مع تكرار التجربه


----------



## shadymagdy (18 مارس 2011)

press slow download and download file


----------

